# Routes across Spain to the Costa del Sol



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I know that plenty of folks do the trip down to the south of Spain so I'm hoping for some tips on routes/campsites if I may. 

We will be crossing down the west of France and entering Spain after staying in St Jean De Luz in France. The most direct route seems to go right through Madrid and through the centre of Spain.

Do you have any suggestions for campsites that would be open in January?

Many thanks

Graham :smile2:

NB Coming back we will be working our way up the Med coast so that's easy enough.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Can’t help you with campsites but we rent an apartment in Costa Dell sol. We Take the ferry to Santander/Bilbao then drive down (by car) stopping overnight on the outskirts of Madrid (We are off again for 28 night stay on 28th!) The road system is excellent and, at this time of year not at all busy. From Santander to Marbella the total distance that was not motorway class road was no more than 10 miles in total!. The scenery at times is fabulous.

By car it’s about 4 hours from Santander to Madrid, Bilbao is a bit longer so add in the time from where you start from to get a decent idea of time. Madrid to Marbella is about 5.5 hours. We do it by car but don’t rush, cruise control is usually set at the 55-60 mark. It is a pretty relaxing journey (due to the very low traffic volume at this time of year) with only a bit of toll road south from Bilbao (pretty much unavoidable) no toll south of Santander (which is worth spending a bit of time exploring) and a bit along the south coast (that’s possible to avoid if you wish) 

Be sure to visit San Sebastian en route, lovely place! 

Andy


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Here is a few we have used going down the middle route, and our preferred route, which we know to be open over the winter period.

Camping Costaja.
Aranda de Duero 41.70138 -3.68666

Camping Pico de la Miel
La Cabrera 40.85797 -3.61580

Camping El Escorial
El Escorial 40.62630 -4.09970

Camping International Aranjuez
Aranjuez 40.04222 -3.59944

Camping Despenaperros
Santa Elena 38.34305 -3.53611

All the above are convenient to the main route except El Escorial which is to the west of Madrid but avoids going through it by first heading for Segovia and then using the ring motorways. Your main problem will be finding campsites open after Aranjuez so the one at Santa Elena is a must really nowing your needs. It will be in low season mode but all facilities are running and its fine for an overnight stop. It's also right by the motorway exit.

Be warned though that the campsites on the Costa Del Sol are a sorry lot and not a patch on those further north. The top! three are known locally as Death By Fire, Death By Drowning, and just Death. It's a monied and interesting area but they sure don't spend their money on the campsites.

Ron


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Once again many thanks for your help Ron...and your insight!:wink2:

We thought we'd give the south a try. The plan is to spend 2 weeks there; then 2 weeks at two other places working our way up the Med coast.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

ob1 said:


> Be warned though that the campsites on the Costa Del Sol are a sorry lot and not a patch on those further north. The top! three are known locally as Death By Fire, Death By Drowning, and just Death. It's a monied and interesting area but they sure don't spend their money on the campsites.
> 
> Ron


I spent a month (in an apartment) on the Costa Del Sol this time last year and made a point of looking at as many campsites as possible. (Forward planning!)

I can confirm all of what Ron has said, the campsites can be best described as pretty dire! I didn't find one I would want to spend more than a couple of nights on, let alone a month (or two) :surprise:

We decided to go with an apartment again this year (we go for a month) Not only is an apartment much bigger with more facilities but, once I worked out the costs, it's cheaper than taking the caravan. We go with Brittany Ferries winter sun deal, cracking value. Return ferry to Spain, with our car, cabin both ways, 28 nights in a two bed town house, all in for £1500.

Andy


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> I spent a month (in an apartment) on the Costa Del Sol this time last year and made a point of looking at as many campsites as possible. (Forward planning!)
> 
> I can confirm all of what Ron has said, the campsites can be best described as pretty dire! I didn't find one I would want to spend more than a couple of nights on, let alone a month (or two) :surprise:
> 
> ...


We do much the same albeit by a different route so to speak. First couple of times there we gave up on the grotty campsites and rented an apartment, including parking for the van. We liked the area itself, mainly for the golfing facilities and night life in the Puerto Banus area, and finally bought our own property there. This we have since passed onto the kids although we still go down from time to time in the van and use it so have the best of both worlds. Like Andy, and old sailors who can't keep away from marinas, we still sus out the campsites out of interest. To be fair there are a few pitches which are OK but you would be lucky to get one and I certainly wouldn't risk going that distance in the hope of striking lucky.

Ron


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We're another member of the "car and apartment" brigade.

First trip was *Bilboa *- *Jaen *(mainly motorway, with small tolls inc 28c from memory for approx .25m near Madrid) - *Marbella*.

We returned *Trujilo *(via Cordoba, Merida, Cacares) - *Gijon *(via Salamanca, Leon) - *Santander*.

Next it was* Bilboa* - *Zaragoza* (via San Sebastian, Pamplona) - *Denia* (via Teruel, Valencia) - *Marbella *(via Alicante, Guadix, Granada).

Last trip, and certainly one of the more scenic ones, was *Almaden* (via Ecija, Villaviciosa de Cordoba [where the satnav wanted to take us via an unmade road which "crossed" a lake!]) - *Valladolid* (via Castilblanco, Talavera de la Reina, Avila) - *Bilboa* (via Reinosa).

Our primary aim was to get to the end of each trip, although the places in brackets often had sites to visit. I cannot offer any advice on campsites, although Monfrague National Park had a few places, including some "wild camping" spots.

Sites on the Costa were varied: Ron & Andy may be able to give you greater details if they aren't afraid of being sued for deformation. >
The worst IMO was Camping Fuengirola, separated from the very busy A7 by a low concrete barrier and frequented by cement lorries every evening, probably awaiting an early departure [things may have changed]. 
Cabopino looked reasonable (from outside) and often hosts CCC rallies, so presumably you can look at their reviews: it certainly had a good Indian restaurant by the gates.
Camping Playa Marbella was probably the easiest stroll to and from the beach and in a reasonably quiet location.
Camping Bougainvillea is fairly close to the road but has easy access to buses.

Quite a lot of MHs were parking near the beach and using varied facilities for water & waste: if you like that sort of thing you would need to drive in and out of the many little roads to find them for yourselves.

Gordon


----------

